# Hello guys



## Dannyp (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there pps I'm Danny joined ip as I'm looking at getting a s14 200sx and hoping this site can help me get 1 were to get em from and parts as I want 1 do some work on and I'm not scared of a bit of work I'm based in the uk and in the north east near durham . 

Thanks Danny


----------

